# Brake Lines help plz!



## stannley (Sep 6, 2009)

Ok so im replacing both rear brake lines on my max because they are rotting and i was wondering if someone could send me a link of the exact ones that i need i would prefer the braided ones or wutever they are. but i just wanted to make sure that i get the correct ones because i do not want to waste my money. i need both rear brake lines thats it.


----------



## vrefron (Dec 18, 2007)

try the dealership


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

Or even ebay.

Here's what I found...
Stainless steel brake lines Nissan Maxima 89-01:eBay Motors (item 380152412784 end time Sep-23-09 19:59:18 PDT)

89-94 Nissan Maxima Stainless Steel Brake Lines:eBay Motors (item 360181874882 end time Sep-19-09 18:06:18 PDT)

1989-1994 Nissan Maxima Stainless Steel Brake Lines:eBay Motors (item 120459441190 end time Sep-14-09 14:25:03 PDT)

Thats just a few of the ones I saw, but most of them seemed to be from the same seller.


----------



## sweet3rdgen (Jun 9, 2006)

Need more info. Do you have a GXE or SE? Do you have drums or discs in the rear? These cars came with both. That and 89-91 have one size and 91 - 94 have a different size.


----------



## stannley (Sep 6, 2009)

I have a 1994 nissan maxima se with 4 wheel disc brakes.


----------



## sweet3rdgen (Jun 9, 2006)

I would go with Goodridge stainless steel brake lines, part number 22132. You will notice a much better pedal feel with stainless.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

are you talking about the brake HOSE (rubber) or LINE (metal)?
also 1994 is a split production year with both 1994s and 1995s being made during the 1994 calendar year.


----------



## juanito.B (Sep 15, 2009)

*lost and don't know who to ask*

Hey guys I am not a mechanic, but I do try to save money. My wife's Nissan sentra 2003 automatic is starting to slip out of gear.Example...I was driving it the other day and when I stopped a a light it was as if someone grabbed the stick shift and forced it into neutral and then back again. and today she was driving home and it did it again but while she was driving, she drove home 15 miles an hour while revving real high. motor mounts? or Bushings? Any ideas...


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

juanito.B said:


> Hey guys I am not a mechanic, but I do try to save money. My wife's Nissan sentra 2003 automatic is starting to slip out of gear.Example...I was driving it the other day and when I stopped a a light it was as if someone grabbed the stick shift and forced it into neutral and then back again. and today she was driving home and it did it again but while she was driving, she drove home 15 miles an hour while revving real high. motor mounts? or Bushings? Any ideas...


You might have better luck asking here...http://www.NissanForums.com/b15-2000-2006/


----------



## sweet3rdgen (Jun 9, 2006)

internetautomart said:


> are you talking about the brake HOSE (rubber) or LINE (metal)?
> also 1994 is a split production year with both 1994s and 1995s being made during the 1994 calendar year.


But isn't he talking about a 3rd gen Brian? 

Yes I am talking about the rubber hoses. Go with stainless lines. Th erubber will cost less but the stainless is worth the extra money


----------



## stannley (Sep 6, 2009)

im not talking about the short brake lines im talking about the steel ones that run down the left side of the body under the rubber flap

as i said before i have a 1994 maxima se with 4 wheel dis brakes.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

sweet3rdgen said:


> But isn't he talking about a 3rd gen Brian?
> 
> Yes I am talking about the rubber hoses. Go with stainless lines. Th erubber will cost less but the stainless is worth the extra money


I was refering to the OP, not you. I've seen ALOT of people have the year wrong because they went with something other than the VIN # to figure out the year. Plus different countries also named the years different in 94



stannley said:


> im not talking about the short brake lines im talking about the steel ones that run down the left side of the body under the rubber flap
> 
> as i said before i have a 1994 maxima se with 4 wheel dis brakes.


for the metal lines you have 2 options that are safe. 
1. buy the whole mostly bent from the dealer for whatever they are charging these days (used to be 60-80 per line)
2. get a flaring tool, tubing cutter, a spool of metal line and some fittings and bend your own lines.

DO NOT EVER USE COMPRESSION UNIONS ON BRAKE LINES 
DO NOT SPLICE BRAKE LINES AT ANYWHERE THAT REQUIRES CUTTING.


----------

